# alles muss raus: S5-Teile



## spspapst1 (12 Januar 2012)

Guten Abend!

aktuell habe ich folgendes anzubieten


6ES5 948-3UR11
6ES5 466-3LA11
6ES5 308-3UC21

und anderes Gedöns. Preisvorschlag?


----------



## Rudi (13 Januar 2012)

*Und wieder ohne Preisvorstellungen !*

Und wieder ohne Preisvorstellungen ! Herr Papst


----------



## hhbjörn (13 Januar 2012)

Rudi gewöhn dir doch mal nen anderen ton an...


----------



## Rudi (13 Januar 2012)

Muß ich das jetzt verstehen ??


----------



## spspapst1 (14 Januar 2012)

*Preisvorschlag*



Rudi schrieb:


> Und wieder ohne Preisvorstellungen ! Herr Papst



Kannst du lesen? Preisvorschläge werden erwartet.


----------



## Rudi (14 Januar 2012)

Na dann viel Spaß beim Verkauf des "Gedöns"


----------



## spspapst1 (14 Januar 2012)

zum Glück bin aich da auf solche Gestalten wie dich nicht angewiesen


----------



## mariob (14 Januar 2012)

Naja,
mal im Ernst, stell den Schrapel in die Bucht, sowas ähnliches fliegt bei uns samt Rack und noch diversen anderen Karten im Laufe des Jahres raus. 8 Stück an unserem Standort und 13 im Parallelunversum, ich weiß noch gar nicht wohin, dieser Mist nimmt Platz ohne Ende weg. Ein wenig davon werde ich einlagern, der Rest in den Container......

Gruß
Mario


----------



## spspapst1 (8 Februar 2012)

> *würgi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bitte nur ernsthafte Vorschläge! 1800für alle 3 ist mehr als dreist


----------



## bike (8 Februar 2012)

spspapst1 schrieb:


> bitte nur ernsthafte Vorschläge! 1800für alle 3 ist mehr als dreist



Oder gleich entsorgen?
Junge du willst etwas verkaufen, da würde ich mich anders äußern.
Ist dir die bucht zu teuer, wenn du einen etwas höheren Mindestpreis willst?


bike

Ist das wieder aus der Alpenrepublik?


----------



## Rudi (8 Februar 2012)

Hallo Papst !
Hier geht es mehr um Erfahrungsaustausch !!
Geschäfte besser bei ebay oder so.


----------



## SoftMachine (9 Februar 2012)

@spsPapst1

da steht noch eine Gitterbox bei uns in der Halle hinten links mit diesen "Gedöns". Wir stellen sie dir *kostenlos* zur Verfügung, du kannst verkaufen, wir sparen uns die Entsorgungskosten.


----------



## SoftMachine (9 Februar 2012)

also abholen musst du aber selbst, Transport- und Verpackungskosten liegen bei dir


----------



## rheumakay (9 Februar 2012)

versuche die Dinger doch mal bei UNIS, oder Eichler los zu werden.
Die kaufen zur Zeit so was auf.
Allerdings sollte man dazu ein Gewerbe angemeldet haben, das hast du doch mit Sicherheit oder 
ansonsten, wie am Montag im Fernsehen gezeigt..bei Media-Markt entsorgen


----------

